# Jack Russell Breeder Recommendation?



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

OK. Who out there can recommend a breeder of russells? 
Looking for a russell that may be out of the Parson standard. (Yea... I know a good breeder breeds for a dog with a chest capacity, small enough to get into a hole; thumb and fingers around the chest) 
I would prefer a full attitude, full bodied russell with tons of fight drive and ball drive. 
I've had some come into the kennel for boarding and did pet dog training with them. Don't know where they've come from. And not all the russells that I've known have that much zest. Just looking for one that fits a sport dog type attitude with a little more body than the correct Parson. 

Maybe a cross between a puddin' and a parson???


----------



## Aimee Markle (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello,
I have a litter of jrt's due Jan 15th or so. They are farm dogs, not pedigreed or anything. Parents both have lots of prey drive, the reason they are not on the farm anymore is they were killing cats, chickens, *****, and rats. This is the first breeding so not guaranteed on the outcome, but if you might be interested let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you send pix?


----------



## Aimee Markle (Nov 10, 2009)

I should be able to post a few tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Aimee Markle said:


> Hello,
> I have a litter of jrt's due Jan 15th or so. They are farm dogs, not pedigreed or anything. Parents both have lots of prey drive, the reason they are not on the farm anymore is they were killing cats, chickens, *****, and rats. This is the first breeding so not guaranteed on the outcome, but if you might be interested let me know. Thanks!


Low riders (Puddin dogs) or long legged dogs?



Melody,
The Parson's dogs have only been registerd here since 95-96? and "some" of the folks still work their dogs.
One thing about a terrier is even in the show ring the judges want to see attitude and that helps preserves "some" of their instincts. They are all out of JRTCA bred dogs to begin with. 
IfAimee's dogs don't suit you contact the JRTCA. The sizes and type varies considerably. Depends on lines and what ther breeders want. AKC limits the size to 12-15 inches. JRTCA has two classes. 1o-12 inches and 12-15. BOTH sizes are long legged dogs.
Neither AKC nor the JRTCA recognize the low riders (Puddin dogs) but the UKC here does! Possible the CKC up North also. They aren't near as quick and flexible as the long legged dogs.
Personally if you can't span a JRT's chest it ain't worth having. :razz:;-)


----------



## Meghan Rabon (Feb 10, 2009)

My JRT came from Thimble Farm www.thimblefarm.com
He is awesome although at 13" he's right in the middle of the standard.
His breeder isn't doing JRT's anymore but she may be able to point you in the right direction. There is also Northgate - http://northgateterriers.com/
Their site is down but contact info is here - http://www.jrtcabreeders.com/Breeders/Northgate/northgate.htm

They have really nice dogs and have a HUGE trial twice a year at their farm.


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Bob:

I've known some Parson breeders who hunt their dogs. One of our boarding customers holds a national club position with the JRTCA. She originally had a couple of puddin's and the rest were Parsons and hunted them all. She does breed Parsons. 

There's something about the puddin' that I like a bit better than the Parsons. But I'd like to have a little more leg than the Irish bred puddin'. 
Not lookin' to show it or breed it. Just looking for a housedog with protection dog sport attitude in a small pkg.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Cher Carr kennel in St. John Michigan. They hunt their dogs. Tough bastards.


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

eric squires said:


> Cher Carr kennel in St. John Michigan. They hunt their dogs. Tough bastards.


Thanks, I've bookmarked their site. Summer is a better time for me and these 'look' like the type of dog that I'm looking for.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Melody Greba said:


> Bob:
> 
> I've known some Parson breeders who hunt their dogs. One of our boarding customers holds a national club position with the JRTCA. She originally had a couple of puddin's and the rest were Parsons and hunted them all. She does breed Parsons.
> 
> ...



Parson breeder that holds a national club position with the JRTCA??????????
When I belonged to the JRTCA they didn't allow dual registered dogs JRTCA AND AKC. Sort of like the real working Border Collies not allowing and dogs with AKC breed titles. 
Very interesting!
I like those Northgate dogs! The Bronze Medallion tells me a lot about them.


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Parson breeder that holds a national club position with the JRTCA??????????


Ok... I didn't phrase it correctly. She has JRTCA reg "parson-type" russells that she breeds, and she holds a position with the JRTCA. 

She used to own a couple of puddin's. They've both passed away now. 

I'm sure she would've corrected me too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Got it!


----------

